# Plant ID



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Got a few stems of the following plant(s), wont say under which name it was sent under as to see if you guys know what this is... Also see if plant in photo1 is different (or not) than the plant in photo2

TIA


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks an awful lot like a Polygonum in the first pic, but my guess is that it would be Hygro sp. "Tiger" or "Bold"? That would be an educated guess.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Both are _Hygrophila sp._ 'bold'.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys for the replies. I posted same thread on TPT and compared to here im getting mixed replies. Still stuck between 'tiger' and 'bold'
Will take some closer shots later in the week after a trim. 

btw to anyone who has tiger and or bold, please post some of your shots of the plant.
Thanks again


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

'Tiger' always has rounder leaf tips. The one has more pointed ones and a wavier leaf edge, among other things.


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

looks the same as my hygrophilia except mine is more of a green coulor, only the top of my hygrophilia leaves have a redish to them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan is the guy that knows. I have both plants.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I have _Hygrophila_ sp. "tiger" and it does not have leaves that are nearly that elongated. Like Cavan said, H. tiger has the rounded leaf tip.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals for the replies


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are some more shots of the 2 plants i got...

1st plant (same 1st previously posted)









2nd plant









them together









I would like to say that they are the same plant but im having doubts, their growth rate is very different, the 1st is a bit slower than the 2nd. Even the leaf size is very different.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, 'bold'. The plant pictured in the Plant Finder is the same thing as well. Emersed, you might never know it was the same plant! That should give you at least some idea of how variable it can be.


----------

